# Please help me decide which fish



## Lyricaltoo (Jan 9, 2014)

If you wanted a pair of cichlids that:

Had a personality
4 - 5" as adults
Reasonable spawning (lol...not like rabbits per se, but no fancy tricks needed)
Liked to re-landscape their sand
Easy to moderate care
Possibly liked the company of some dither fish and/or a pleco or two

What would you chose and why?

Would firemouths, convicts, aceis or rainbows (Herotilapia Multispinosas) fill these requirements? Which would you chose?

Thank you!


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Three of your four choices are American cichlids, not Africans. I have kept Firemouths, Convicts, and Aceis (not at the same time) and I really get a kick out of the firemouths behavior. They fit all your requirements. Very easy to keep, and are fine with a big school of tetras. Not necessarily a community fish, but you can keep them with smaller schoolers. Makes for a cool looking tank with lots of activity. And their gill flairing is downright funny to watch.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

How big is your tank in dimensions?


----------



## Lyricaltoo (Jan 9, 2014)

yamadog said:


> Three of your four choices are American cichlids, not Africans. I have kept Firemouths, Convicts, and Aceis (not at the same time) and I really get a kick out of the firemouths behavior. They fit all your requirements. Very easy to keep, and are fine with a big school of tetras. Not necessarily a community fish, but you can keep them with smaller schoolers. Makes for a cool looking tank with lots of activity. And their gill flairing is downright funny to watch.


Opps sorry! I read it wrong, I was thinking this was a "general cichlid" thread.

I have been leaning towards firemouths. I'm concerned about getting a pair, I've read they're hard to sex at a young age.

LOVE tetras! I have a community tank of several different varieties of them! Which ones would be best with the firemouths? How many? Would a pleco also be okay?


----------



## Lyricaltoo (Jan 9, 2014)

rennsport2011 said:


> How big is your tank in dimensions?


Not 100% sure. I am planning on a standard 55 gal. tank. I have 29s now but will be rearranging and adding a 55 later this spring when the room remodel is completed.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Here are some ideas of fish that should tolerate dithers, and grow to the size you are looking for.

Steatocranus casuarius & Congo tetras
Firemouth & Swordtails
Some of the Geophagus would work with dithers, if you upgraded to a 75 gallon.
Keyhole cichlid and tetras
Rainbow cichlid and robust tetras, or Swordtails


----------



## Lyricaltoo (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks rennsport2011. I've copied these down. I'll research those cichlids.

Are you saying just one of those cichlids and then the dithers in each example?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Lyricaltoo said:


> Thanks rennsport2011. I've copied these down. I'll research those cichlids.
> 
> Are you saying just one of those cichlids and then the dithers in each example?


I am saying just one type, so a pair of those cichlids, and then dithers in each example.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

When I had my Firemouths, swordtails and platys proved to slow swimmers and were killed regularly during breeding times. What did survive fine was Columbian tetras. And even a few basic neon tetras. I would love to do a tank with Firemouths and a bunch of neons. That and a handful of cory cats would make a beautiful and active tank.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

I suggest a 75 gallon over a 55 gallon. The extra 6" of width gives you more stocking options both now and in the future. Nobody has the same fish in the same tank forever. Eventually, everybody likes a change.


----------



## Lyricaltoo (Jan 9, 2014)

pablo111 said:


> I suggest a 75 gallon over a 55 gallon. The extra 6" of width gives you more stocking options both now and in the future. Nobody has the same fish in the same tank forever. Eventually, everybody likes a change.


I'm not sure an extra 6" of tank and cabinet would fit where it will need to go.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

That's unfortunate


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd like to try rainbows myself, they sound like what you are looking for. I have some Thoricthys Ellioti which is related to firemouths they can be a bit rough on each other, but I have fry growing out from them +)

55g is an awkward size that extra 6" a 75g offers is sweet! COnsider it if you can. I'll be moving my 55g standard out this year and replacing it with a tank that has more depth front to back. That 12" is just a *************** to scape nicely imo.


----------



## Lyricaltoo (Jan 9, 2014)

What about a pair of jewels?


----------



## Lyricaltoo (Jan 9, 2014)

Or a pair of blockheads/buffaloheads/lionheads?

Argh...I wish I could decide. Of course, it all depends on what my two local fish stores have too.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Lyricaltoo said:


> Or a pair of blockheads/buffaloheads/lionheads?
> 
> Argh...I wish I could decide. Of course, it all depends on what my two local fish stores have too.


You don't have to be limited by what the LFS carries. Especially in the USA, ordering live fish over the internet gives you 1000's of options.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Lyricaltoo said:


> Or a pair of blockheads/buffaloheads/lionheads?
> 
> Argh...I wish I could decide. Of course, it all depends on what my two local fish stores have too.


Not to worry, you can always get another tank for the next fish you want to try :fish:


----------

